# MMA Competition For Old Amateurs?



## FearlessFreep (Jan 22, 2006)

I've been studying and training Taekwondo for awhile now and have been curious about trying to use some of my Taekwondo (and Hapkido related) techniques against people trying to attack from different arts, especially from people trying to take me down.  (This is a result of the fact that much of my Taekwondo training is for self-defense, meaning I train a varierty of hand/elbow, leg, and knee strikes that are part of the art of Taekwondo but not part of the sport of Taekwondo)

Recently I switched schools and my current school does not teach Taekwondo with as much focus on combat, so I started taking a Brazillian Jiu-Jitsu class.  Partially because of curiosity and convenience (the BJJ clas is taught on the same place on the same days as the TKD, so I get two classes per training day on Mon, Wed, and Sat, and I get a discount on the BJJ since I'm training there in TKD already)  So I figured it would be cheap and easy to check it out.  Also the instructor teaches BJJ as both a sport and a self-defense, so it's nice to pick up some BJJ technique, and I guess more importantly some philosophy, in defense against other forms of attack.

Which kinda brings me to me question.  Are there competitions for people like me; amateurs, who may be  middle-aged, who just want some fun and competition and to try things out, that allow mixed arts.  I'd like to try my TKD defense against some BJJ takedowns (I'm still TKD at heart), Id like to see how I react and mix various techniques

Basically, I'd like to try something where I'm not constrained by TKD sparring rules or BJJ sparring rules but can use kicks and hand strikes and takedowns and arm bars and neck chokes and head kicks.  But I'm not looking to be a professional fighter or anything, i just want to try, and to have some fun in the process.

I see Olympic  sparringTaekwondo in the Olympics, but have gone to local tourneys of amateurs of all skills and goals and had some fu.  I see Pride and K-1 and UFC, and I'm wondering if there is something similar just for people who want to work the techniques and learn and have fun


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm sure there is, the best place to ask is your instructor about the area your in he should know.

Terry


----------



## Marvin (Jan 22, 2006)

Fearless, check out these guys.
http://www.sportjujitsu.com/

I think they have a good setup for folks that want to work different lvls of intensity. Bigger in Europe that in the States


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks, Marvin, that looks pretty cool


----------

